# 120k Leitung aber nur 5Mbyte download!?



## DShadowK (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

war letztens bei meiner Freundin und hab bei ihr mal rein aus Interesse einen Speedtest gemacht. Ergebniss war eine Downloadgeschwindigkeit von knapp 5Megabyte die Sekunde. Da sie aber bei Unitymedia jeden Monat eine 120.000er Leitung bezahlt, erschienen mir die 5Mb/s etwas zu wenig zu sein. 

Mir ist klar das sie den theoretischen Wert von maxmial 15 Mb/s wahrscheinlich nicht erreicht aber nur ein Drittel der gebuchten Leistung rauszubekommen... da kann ja was nicht stimmen!?  Oder?  Bin in der ganzen Sache nicht grad gut Informiert und hoffe auf eure Hilfe!

Modem ist das TC7200 von Unitymedia, welches laut Hersteller bis zu 150Mbit/s kann.
Verbunden war ich per WLan und ihrem Laptop. Doch bei den heutigen WLAN Standarts müsste es daran doch auch nicht liegen?!

Schonmal danke für die kommende Hilfe

Grüße


----------



## Laudian (24. Januar 2016)

Kommt halt drauf an, wie neu ihr Laptop ist.

Wenn das schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat bringen die neuen Wlan Standards nicht viel.

Schließ das Laptop doch einfach mal per Lan an den Router an und probier es aus ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2016)

LAN Kabel nehmen, dann ist der Speed auch da. Über WLAN wirst du viel mehr nicht erreichen.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Januar 2016)

Natürlich kann es am WLAN liegen. Bei mir im Büro nutze ich auch Unitymedia. Ich empfange dort neben meinem WLAN noch etliche andere Funknetzwerke im Umkreis. Im 2,4 GHz WLAN verliere ich dadurch fast 3/4 meiner Internet-Bandbreite. Bei meinem 5 GHz WLAN Netz erreiche ich aber die volle Bandbreite von 200 MBit. Das WLAN kann also erheblich bremsen.


----------



## robbe (24. Januar 2016)

Das TC7200 hat eines der grottigstens Wlan Netze die es momentan bei Routern gibt, sowohl bei Reichweite, als auch bei Geschwindigkeit und Stabilität. Klemm nen Kabel dran und du wirst die 120Mbit bekommen.


----------



## danyo23 (25. Januar 2016)

15 Mbit per Wlan durch ein Standard Router das wäre ein Traum


----------



## blautemple (25. Januar 2016)

15 mbit schafft doch wirklich jeder krüppel router per wlan


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2016)

Ich schätze mal, er meint MB.


----------

